# What size filter for tank and stock?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon that I have not set up yet, I am upgrading from my current 33 gallon. I have a Fluval 405 canister that I will be moving over, but I have an AC 50 which is too small for the 55. My question is can I get away with an AC 70, or would an AC 110 be better?

Stock is;
1 large angelfish
1 small iridescent shark (3-3.5")
4 Bronzy Cories
1 L200
1 Bristlenose Pleco 
1 Emperor Tetra
8 Neon Tetras
2 Platys

The tank will be fully planted with low tech plants, substrate is mix of Flourite and Eco Complete.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think that looks like a relatively small bioload. My vote is that you can get away with an AC70. Also, don't forget you can also do weekly water changes to help with the bioload.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I do weekly water changes anyway. I may add a few more tetras once they are in the bigger tank. I had ten emperor tetras and ten neons, but lost so many of them due to a worm.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pack the filters with as much biomedia as you can.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

My Fluval canister is already super packed, just trying to figure out if I should go with AC70 or AC110. I may go with the 70, the 110 may be too much flow for the angel.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would agree ac70 is good enough flow. Angels will find areas in the tank with slow moving water.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool thanks, i think that is what I will do.


----------

